# Schwinn phantom



## Jimjet1950 (Dec 13, 2013)

I am new to this forum and am seeking opinions on my schwinn phantom.
I believe it is a 1949 model but from everything I have learned it must have been painted because it is blue. The condition of the bike is very nice including the paint except for a few areas. The serial number is F 162491 which I believe makes it a 1949 model. Any comments? 
Jim


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 13, 2013)

Jimjet1950 said:


> I am new to this forum and am seeking opinions on my schwinn phantom.
> I believe it is a 1949 model but from everything I have learned it must have been painted because it is blue. The condition of the bike is very nice including the paint except for a few areas. The serial number is F 162491 which I believe makes it a 1949 model. Any comments?
> Jim




You have a b6 not a phantom. Nice bike! Get the tank painted,change out saddle to correct one and yer good to go!


----------

